# RIP Max...i'm sorry I couldn't do more...



## BunnyLove89 (May 16, 2012)

I got my first bunny, Max, 2 weeks ago. He was 5 months old. I got him on Craigslist, his owner said that he was rehoming him because he didn't get along with other bunnies. Then when I went to pick him up, his owner said "oh, by the way, he started having seizures. We took him to the vet and the vet said that it was because his nails were too long and he was in pain" and that I just have to trim them once a month.
About a week ago, he had 6 seizures in one day. The next day he couldn't walk. I took him to the vet and they said all I could do was to try antibiotics. The next day, he couldn't hold his head up. The day after that he couldn't eat or drink unless I fed him and gave him water with an eye dropper. I got him put to sleep yesterday (that's what the vet reccomended). I found out from someone else that Max's old owner knew how bad off Max was and that's why he was getting rid of him. 
I don't regret getting Max because he made me fall in love with rabbits, I just wish I wouldn't have been so naive. But i'm really glad I was able to give Max a really good final 2 weeks. When he first started having seizures I promised him that I would make him okay. I started feeling really guilty after I scheduled the euthanasia appointmend thinking that I broke my promise. My boyfriend told me that maybe the only way I could make him okay and take away his pain was to let him go. I hope Max understands that EVERYTHING i did for him was because I love him...


----------



## naturestee (May 16, 2012)

I'm so sorry. It's terrible his owner couldn't man up and take care of his pet during its last days. I'm glad that Max found you. He looked really happy with you and I'm sure you made him feel loved. Sometimes, that's all we can do.

I hope you get another rabbit eventually. I'm sure Max would be very proud to get you into the rabbit habit.

Binky free, Max.:rainbow:


----------



## blondiesmommie (May 16, 2012)

Awwww that is so sad, it made me tear up, poor Max and poor you. Shame in that bastard that gave him to you like that and lied to you. You did what you were suppose to. Did they ever say what exactly could have caused this to begin with?


----------



## Samara (May 17, 2012)

:hearts:


----------



## LakeCondo (May 17, 2012)

He knew you loved him & wanted the best for him. He had a good 2 weeks.


----------



## melbaby80 (May 17, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss. Craigslist can have some really crappy "pet" owners looking to pawn their sickly pets onto someone else. Poor little guy. At least he had the chance to live happily with you.


----------



## Nela (May 17, 2012)

Aww I am sorry to hear about your boy. Shame on that owner, and I question the vet's judgement as well. Seizures from overgrown nails? :confused2:However, Max was lucky to have had those 2 weeks of being loved. If you hadn't taken him in, he probably would have died alone and afraid... Sending much love your way and I hope that you have a better experience if you choose to get another. 

Binky free lil guy...


----------



## yannikin (May 17, 2012)

Max looked a lot like our Java Bean! 

I'm sorry for your loss as we lost Java Bean last week. We did a rainbow bridge candle lighting and it helped a lot.


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (May 17, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. I agree with your boyfriend. You did everything you could and Im sure Max knew that. Binky free little guy


----------



## BunnyLove89 (May 17, 2012)

blondiesmommie wrote:


> Awwww that is so sad, it made me tear up, poor Max and poor you. Shame in that bastard that gave him to you like that and lied to you. You did what you were suppose to. Did they ever say what exactly could have caused this to begin with?



The vet that I brought him to said that it was most likely a brain abcess...


----------



## HEM (May 17, 2012)

Sorry to hear about Max
We are glad that you did take him away from his previous piece of S*&t owner because you probably gave him his best 2 weeks of his life,he got to be with someone that loved him and took care of him.
And, only in those 2 weeks that you had Max he taught you about the bunny world, which is so awesome. So, good job to Max for showing you the way and it sounds like you will be loving more bunnies in your life, which is good for everyone.
You did a good job
Thanks to you and Max!!!!


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (May 17, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear about Max and his illness in the short time you were able to have him. It really is a shame that his old owner couldn't do the tough thing of caring for their pet when it needed them most. But then its really truely amazing that you got to be there for him, and give him what he probably never had or known: an owner and a home that really loved him. I'm so glad Max was able to show you how awesome bunnies are~he'd be proud! 

Max was a georgeous bunny-binky free Max and RIP~


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 17, 2012)

We're so sorry for your loss and your boyfriend is right. We just had to put our little girl Coal down and I regret not doing it sooner, but I just couldn't part with her.


----------



## gmas rabbit (May 17, 2012)

Sorry for your loss and pain. But good for you, giving that little man a taste of love and affection. He died knowing love and you gave him a humane and gentle end to his life. Whoever had him before you should be very, very ashamed of themselves. Binky free little bunny.


----------



## BunnyLove89 (May 17, 2012)

Thanks everyone.
I just hate being lied to. And the old owner continued to lie up until the day I put Max down. His old owner (I'll call him Nick) acted all shocked and concerned when I said Max had had 6 seizures in one day. He told me that I should get up very early the next day and try and get him into the vet ASAP. He also wanted me to keep him updated. I didn't find out that Nick knew all along until the day before Max died. I went into the only pet store in the area that sells bunnies and I got to talking about Max. The lady said "you didn't get him from ___, did you?" and when I said yes she said that she was sorry and said that Nick had been back to the pet store trying to get a refund on Max AFTER he had taken him to the vet and got told bad off Max was. They said all they could do was exchange him and Nick told her "No, I love him, i'll figure something out". I guess he threw such a fit that he's not allowed to get anymore rabbits from them.
She also told me that he has 2 others that are having problems and he's trying to sell them too.
When I told Nick that I was getting Max put down, he offered to sell me 2 of his other rabbits because "his apartment went under new management that day". Yeah right. He also told me he was going to meet me at the vet so he could say goodbye. He didn't show up. 
If everything Nick did for Max was because he loved him, then Max must have been shocked to experience my kind of love.


----------



## kmaben (May 20, 2012)

Oh honey. I'm so sorry you ran into such a dickface magoo. Rabbits are the most amazing pets and I'm glad Max got the chance to love someone who was worth it.


----------



## Trixie (May 21, 2012)

OMGosh! What a sad story but so happy that he found those last two weeks with you and found what it's like to really have a caring owner. I don't understand how cruel people can be!! 

VERY sorry for the loss of Max. (((hugs))


----------



## MiniLopHop (May 21, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss *hugs* Max was very lucky to have you. He will be waiting on the other side of the bridge.

Binky free little man.


----------

